# Pick My Next Reel (Kinda)



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Just looking for a "decent" inshore real that can be used for almost any inshore situation. It'll likely be paired with a Falcon or St. Croix in 7'6" or 8' Medium or ML flavor (I need something that can cast a mile). Pretty much will be used 80% of the time on the grass beds wading, but may get the call to do other things such as jetty, inshore structure or even pier use. 

I'm pretty much set on either of these (leaning towards Quantum), but would be open to suggestions. I realize I'll probably get a million Stradic recommendations, but I've never been a Shimano fan.


Daiwa Ballistic (BLS4000SH)
http://daiwa.com/reel/detail.aspx?id=598


Quantum Smoke PTs (SL40PTs)
http://www.quantumfishing.com/products/2423/Smoke-PTs-Inshore.aspx


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got the Smoke 30 and love it. Also like the Daiwa Exceler for the price. The Penn 3500 SSV could work, too. And it's sealed for wading!

I love spending somebody else's money for a change!

Good luck!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Also take a look at the Diawa Lexa or Procyon, less expensive but great reels. But for that price you could swing a new shimano sustain


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I know Penn has got a bad rap in past years but you might want to look at the Battles. I have 4 with no complaints.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Quantum are great but are very heavy compared to other brands... IMO

Great reels but they seem a touch heavy to me!


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Pompano Joe said:


> I've got the Smoke 30 and love it. Also like the Daiwa Exceler for the price. The Penn 3500 SSV could work, too. And it's sealed for wading!
> 
> I love spending somebody else's money for a change!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks. Odd question, but does the Smoke have continuous anti-reverse or is it toothed? Can't find any info on this bit. 



Austin said:


> Also take a look at the Diawa Lexa or Procyon, less expensive but great reels. But for that price you could swing a new shimano sustain


My limit is right around $200 for a reel, don't think it'd be possible to get into a sustain for that.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I know Penn has got a bad rap in past years but you might want to look at the Battles. I have 4 with no complaints.


It seems people either hate or love modern Penn reels. Next time I'm somewhere that has them, I'll give it a solid look-over.



Brad King said:


> Quantum are great but are very heavy compared to other brands... IMO
> 
> Great reels but they seem a touch heavy to me!


Thanks. It looks like that might be a fair assessment of most Quantum reels. The Smoke PTs is 9.7oz with an aluminum body, the Stradic CI4 is 9.3oz with a Carbon/Plastic. (40 size)


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Hate to highjack the thread here but what kind of bad rap does penn have. I was planning on a similar setup with a 4000 size fierce. Not much talk about saltwater gear in the mountains.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Line twist problems on the battle/fierce/sargus Style reels. Also had bail spring problems on 450/550ssg. I made the switch to shimano. The new spinfishers V looks like a good reel, time will tell.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I do agree with brad, I had a Cabo PTs before, and it was what seemed like twice the weight of my stradic's.. It is one hell of a reel though! If quantum put what they used for the Cabo reels into the smoke, and it's that light, I would be really tempted to pick on up. Haven't seen them locally though.. And I'm the type to play with something before I buy it. And sorry, but a spending limit wasn't posted.. I stayed reasonably close with the sustain, hell a Stella is way too rich for my blood!


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

*penn*

I would say get a Penn battle or the sargus or fierce. I've got 3 battles 4000, 6000, and 8000 and i love them. they've each been fully submerged in salt and stilll are as smooth as the day i bought them (with regular cleaning/maintenance of course) I love the drag upgrade and the braid readiness of the battles.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

The Pitt said:


> Line twist problems on the battle/fierce/sargus Style reels. Also had bail spring problems on 450/550ssg. I made the switch to shimano. The new spinfishers V looks like a good reel, time will tell.


So what does shimano do that keeps the line from twisting?


----------



## GZE50 (Mar 13, 2012)

Try looking at the Daiwa BG20. I have them on my flats blue 7'6". They are tough.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

The Pitt said:


> Line twist problems on the battle/fierce/sargus Style reels. Also had bail spring problems on 450/550ssg. I made the switch to shimano. The new spinfishers V looks like a good reel, time will tell.


Cant go wrong with a spinfisher V. I got the 8500 and wow its a great reel 35lbs of drag pressure


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Found out that the Daiwa is Made in Japan, versus being Made in China like pretty much every other real mentioned. Makes the choice a bit harder.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

johnf said:


> So what does shimano do that keeps the line from twisting?


Idk its something in the design in the way the line is laid on the spool. I've not had any issues with four shimano reels but the penn reels I would get "wind knots". A little google search found it was happening to others. It was especially bad with braid.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

The Pitt said:


> Idk its something in the design in the way the line is laid on the spool. I've not had any issues with four shimano reels but the penn reels I would get "wind knots". A little google search found it was happening to others. It was especially bad with braid.


I have that problem with one of mine but I kinda got it figured out on how to avoid it. It will do it when casting into a strong wind and if I'm using u lure and let slack in the line it happens not every time though o and its braid


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Shimano Ci14 and don't look back. (3000 size) or a Shimano at your pricepoint...they have plenty and they all are solid. some models only offer 2500 and 4000 sizes.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

What about the all metal frame argument? Do I really need to worry about that? What about getting on a big red or maybe a ray in the surf?


----------

